# Bees and Anise Hyssop



## ehallspqr (May 2, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Very nice pictures. You can even see the tattered edges on her wings.
Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

great pictures - thanks for sharing them


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Unbelievable clear shots...thanks much!


----------

